# Most ambitious use of instruments in a work for each era?



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I'll highlight ambition in the form of quantity of instruments. To that end I nominate Bach's Bm Mass for the Baroque. Bach uses as many instruments as you'd see in an early Romantic symphony, plus doubling up on choir voices (double soprano in kyrie) From the wiki

The piece is orchestrated for two flutes, two oboes d'amore (doubling on oboes), two bassoons, one natural horn (in D), three natural trumpets (in D), timpani, violins I and II, violas and basso continuo (cellos, basses, bassoons, organ and harpsichord).


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

A couple of pieces that come to mind: Berlioz' Symphony Fantastique and Radulescu's works for nonstandard ensembles (see _Byzantine Prayer_ for 40 flutes, _Wild Incantesimo_ for 9 orchestras, or _A Doini _for 17 sound icons – a sound icon is a piano that's got its legs taken off, and has been placed on its side with the pedal strapped down).


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I suspect that in the b minor mass a reason for the many instruments is that it was put together from several different pieces existing before; therefore the horn only in one single piece, different kind of oboes etc. The only instruments missing are recorders and viola da gamba. I think the "Magnificat" and some of the cantatas of the Christmas oratorio have almost as large an orchestra, so Bach apparently could often count on a rather large number of competent wind and brass players.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

1 Contrabassoon & 3 Basset horns in




K.477


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

This by Furrer is so brilliantly inventive. I've never heard clusters sound so effective and the contrasts with the notes played normale is very effective.


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

mikeh375 said:


> This by Furrer is so brilliantly inventive. I've never heard clusters sound so effective and the contrasts with the notes played normale is very effective.


On the subject of Beat Furrer and inventive instrumentation, there's this extraordinary duet from FAMA:


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^^ that is one memorable, quite extraordinary and absolutely sensational bit of musical theatre. Thanks for putting me onto it @composingmusic. I'm only just begining with Furrer but it's clear that he is something quite special.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

How about Michael Levinas's Appels? Just something I came across a few weeks ago and I was a bit shocked by the sound Holliger makes with his horn. 

Levinas / Kessler – Appels ... / Lost Paradise ... (1979) - YouTube


----------

